# 14 and a half and he gets cuter every day



## littlemoonbeam (Feb 1, 2021)

14 and a half ans I swear he gets cuter every day!








__
http://instagr.am/p/CUgu5h7Mn37/


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Aww, he's beautiful.


----------



## littlemoonbeam (Feb 1, 2021)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Aww, he's beautiful.


Thank you!!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

He looks very sweet and what a blessing for him to be over 14 years old.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

What a beautiful fellow!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

A blessing you are to each other...14 years is an accomplishment we hope to obtain with our Goldens. Wishing you many more good years and extra cuddles for the pup!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Yes, he does, and may I say I covet your furniture?


----------



## Resa (Sep 20, 2021)

The doggy is amazing... also the furniture is coveted. I've got the chair, but where can I get the table?! Your dog is like a catalog ad!


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

Your dog is just precious, as is the table in the background. Where??


----------

